# Sorry for the interruption...



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Tonight, when I tried to tune to my Charlotte HD locals, an "acquiring satellite signal" box would pop up for a few seconds, followed by a blue Dish slate that says "Sorry for the interruption. There is no need to call us. We are working to have this channel back as soon as possible." Then it tells me I can watch non-local programming by pressing Guide. It is on all 4 channels.

Does anyone know why this is happening or what it means? Thanks...


----------



## tomtb1 (Sep 21, 2007)

lacruz said:


> Tonight, when I tried to tune to my Charlotte HD locals, an "acquiring satellite signal" box would pop up for a few seconds, followed by a blue Dish slate that says "Sorry for the interruption. There is no need to call us. We are working to have this channel back as soon as possible." Then it tells me I can watch non-local programming by pressing Guide. It is on all 4 channels.
> 
> Does anyone know why this is happening or what it means? Thanks...


It means DISH is negotiating with the station. Hopefully, DISH will reach an agreement soon and the station will reappear.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

tomtb1 said:


> It means DISH is negotiating with the station. Hopefully, DISH will reach an agreement soon and the station will reappear.


I don't think that it means that at all. I've had this happen a number of times over the past couple of months. Basically, I can't get the HD feed from my local station.

Usually, I can change to the SD feed and come back to HD in a few minutes.

I have no idea what causes the interruption. But so far, it's always come back on in a short period of time.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

What it means is that there was a problem with the spotbeam signal. You get this message if the receiver detects no signal on the spotbeam your locals are carried on, but detects signals on the CONUS (national) signals. Usually due to rain fade, and as you mentioned usually clears itself up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

tomtb1 said:


> It means DISH is negotiating with the station. Hopefully, DISH will reach an agreement soon and the station will reappear.


As other have said, that is completely wrong. When DISH is in negotiating and not carrying a station there is a gold screen explaining the situation. When there is trouble at the local POP or with a transmission link or with the spot beam there is a blue screen (with white letters). If the station is off the air (as many have been in our area this week because of damage from the remains of Ike) you will get a red screen (with white letters) explaining that you don't need to call.


----------



## TuolumneNick (Aug 28, 2007)

lacruz said:


> Tonight, when I tried to tune to my Charlotte HD locals, an "acquiring satellite signal" box would pop up for a few seconds, followed by a blue Dish slate that says "Sorry for the interruption. There is no need to call us. We are working to have this channel back as soon as possible." Then it tells me I can watch non-local programming by pressing Guide. It is on all 4 channels.
> 
> Does anyone know why this is happening or what it means? Thanks...


Welcome to the crowd: I have been looking at that Blue screen and warning NOT to call about it for 4 MONTHS now. I don't call...not because they tell me not to, but because it seems like all I get when calling DISH these days is a broken-english speaking flunky...and lord help me if I call and complain about other problems (one Sat feed drifts all the time)-they send a local dude (nice guy, but...) and charge me $75 to hear "That feed is weak". Doh! (Welcome to the Mountains!)

I live in the Mountain-foothills; the only "local" stations are in Molesto, Sack-a-tomatoes, (Sacramento & Modesto,CA)...many miles away. I can, of course, get some of the stations NOT in HD, but when I forget to change to "All Channels" I get the stupid screen and have to wait for it to let me change to "All Channels" in order to go to a NON HD feed.

I am sick of this, and if I didn't have literally 12 plus years in with Dish ( my first Dish Network contact...I installed it myself after buying it from Wally World online) and many hundreds of dollars in equipment tailored to Dish Network, I would WALK and tell Dish to stuff it where the sun don't shine!

Over $300 a month for no decent service...then they replaced the Voom stations with GARBAGE. Sheesh...is anyone else in my boat, or am I suffering a NOAH complex (hee hee)?

Face it, the new Dish Network is not the old friendly helpful chatty smaller firm it was...it not has the face of a greasy money hungry behemoth who couldn't care less about customers...only their bank accounts.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TuolumneNick said:


> Welcome to the crowd: I have been looking at that Blue screen and warning NOT to call about it for 4 MONTHS now. I don't call...not because they tell me not to, but because it seems like all I get when calling DISH these days is a broken-english speaking flunky...and lord help me if I call and complain about other problems (one Sat feed drifts all the time)-they send a local dude (nice guy, but...) and charge me $75 to hear "That feed is weak". Doh! (Welcome to the Mountains!)
> 
> I live in the Mountain-foothills; the only "local" stations are in Molesto, Sack-a-tomatoes, (Sacramento & Modesto,CA)...many miles away. I can, of course, get some of the stations NOT in HD, but when I forget to change to "All Channels" I get the stupid screen and have to wait for it to let me change to "All Channels" in order to go to a NON HD feed.
> 
> ...


Seems to me like you should be able to get Sacramento HD just fine unless you have no line of sight to 110°. Like many I have the "battle of the trees" where high winds through redwoods can screw up reception and I finally had to relocate my wing dish myself after 3 field techs couldn't do it right. But what on Earth is costing you $300 a month?


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Found a fix to my problem....I hope. Charlotte HD Locals are coming in off of 118 & 61.5. 61.5 signal is very weak, but 118 is strong. Whenever I would tune to a Charlotte HD Channel, I would get the blue screen telling me not to call. I would then do a soft reboot of the receiver (hold power button down for 7 seconds) to reset it and get it to tune to the 118 satellite, then I would get the station.

I finally decided to unplug the receiver overnight and that seemed to clear it up. Now, the receiver tunes to 118 automatically when I tune to a Charlotte channel. That was 5 days ago and no problems, so far. It worked for me, hopefully, it will work for others...


----------

